# wireless isnt working on ubuntu



## freakshow (Oct 22, 2008)

im using ubuntu 8.04 i just got done installing it but i cant get my wireless to work the driver is installed how do i connect to my router in ubuntu it dont give me any options but it it shows that i have wireless any clue?

Edit:
im using a linksys wireless g card v1


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2008)

freakshow said:


> im using ubuntu 8.04 i just got done installing it but i cant get my wireless to work the driver is installed how do i connect to my router in ubuntu it dont give me any options but it it shows that i have wireless any clue?
> 
> Edit:
> im using a linksys wireless g card v1



it doesnt pick up the signal? their should be an icon on the task bar you click on it it will show you connections yo can connect to and you select it


----------



## freakshow (Oct 22, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> it doesnt pick up the signal? their should be an icon on the task bar you click on it it will show you connections yo can connect to and you select it



it shows on the taskbar but it dont pick up anything nevered had this problem in ubuntu 7.10.  it doesnt pick anything up.  i can pick it up in windows just fine tho


----------



## freakshow (Oct 22, 2008)

any ideas anybody lol


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmm.  Strange that it worked in Ubuntu 7.10 but not in 8.04.  When you say it doesn't pick anything up, do you mean it doesn't detect your wireless network but otherwise looks okay?


----------



## freakshow (Oct 22, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Hmm.  Strange that it worked in Ubuntu 7.10 but not in 8.04.  When you say it doesn't pick anything up, do you mean it doesn't detect your wireless network but otherwise looks okay?



i have a crap load of wireless networks around me not just mine,  i cant pick up mine and the others around me lol,  the drivers are install and everthing its just and it picks it my wireless card fine just cant pick up a signal from anything, but i can pick signal up in windows lol


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 22, 2008)

Have you changed anything with your router?  Is it a wireless-b only router?

It sounds to me like the router just isn't assigning you an IP and stuff.  When you click on the network icon in the upper-right-hand-side of your screen and go to "connection information," what does it say?


----------



## freakshow (Oct 22, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Have you changed anything with your router?  Is it a wireless-b only router?
> 
> It sounds to me like the router just isn't assigning you an IP and stuff.  When you click on the network icon in the upper-right-hand-side of your screen and go to "connection information," what does it say?



its a linksys G router.  it not the router i haven't changed anything with the router.  the wireless card dont pick up anything lol


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 23, 2008)

Could be that support for your wireless card has been dropped, or for some reason it's been blacklisted (made not to work with Ubuntu).  This could be because the drivers that have been developed for it (perhaps by Linksys themselves) are designed so poorly that it couldn't be made compatible to work with Ubuntu 8.04.

If I were you, I'd just reinstall 7.10.  I still run it on a few machines, and there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 23, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Could be that support for your wireless card has been dropped, or for some reason it's been blacklisted (made not to work with Ubuntu).  This could be because the drivers that have been developed for it (perhaps by Linksys themselves) are designed so poorly that it couldn't be made compatible to work with Ubuntu 8.04.
> 
> If I were you, I'd just reinstall 7.10.  I still run it on a few machines, and there's nothing wrong with it.



i got it working lol im using ndiswrapper so i can use my windows drivers


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 23, 2008)

freakshow said:


> i got it working lol im using ndiswrapper so i can use my windows drivers



Glad you got it working!  It's a shame Linksys doesn't support their products very well on Linux and you're forced to use Windows drivers, but as long as it works it's good.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 23, 2008)

damn now i cant decide on using gnome or kde i like both aahhhhhh


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 23, 2008)

freakshow said:


> damn now i cant decide on using gnome or kde i like both aahhhhhh



Though KDE's nice, I'd stick with Gnome -- *vastly* better support, since it's Ubuntu's default.  If you want KDE, be ready for more hardship.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 23, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Though KDE's nice, I'd stick with Gnome -- *vastly* better support, since it's Ubuntu's default.  If you want KDE, be ready for more hardship.



im use to kde,  but ya gnome has really nice support


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 2, 2008)

Did you get this figured out?  My Ubuntu rig would detect my wireless but not my ethernet(either onboard or nic). I've heard the Ubuntu forums are rapid and very effictive.

I ended up swaping out the mobo, cpu, and GPU and it detects my ethernet just fine.  Crazy how this OS is so adaptable.  I think I'm going to try Xubuntu, see how I like it.


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 2, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Did you get this figured out?  My Ubuntu rig would detect my wireless but not my ethernet(either onboard or nic).


That's a _very_ odd occurrence -- what brand and model did you have?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah I searched for hours to find help, but no luck.  The board was an old E-machine crapola.  The board is a K8M-800M with a 1.8GHz Semphron.  I'm giving it away over at Paulieg's pay it forward thread.  Maybe it can be helpful to someone else.


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 2, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah I searched for hours to find help, but no luck.  The board was an old E-machine crapola.  The board is a K8M-800M with a 1.8GHz Semphron.  I'm giving it away over at Paulieg's pay it forward thread.  Maybe it can be helpful to someone else.



I can't imagine what obscure controller e-machines used for that lan port -- I've thrown everything at ubuntu, from ancient ISA lan-cards to Mac G4's with built-in, and they've worked.  

Did it work recently under Windows?  The port could've become fried sometime in the past.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah it didn't work with the onboard or a nic.  Strange delima, but Ubuntu is so versatile I'm only mildly surprised that it ran on a ISA card.


----------



## xfire (Dec 4, 2008)

If you see no improvements in 8.04 I suggest going back to 7.10. Anyone else feel Ubuntu is slipping up?
I feel a lot of compatability issues are creeping up into the new versions of Ubuntu.


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 5, 2008)

xfire said:


> If you see no improvements in 8.04 I suggest going back to 7.10. Anyone else feel Ubuntu is slipping up?
> I feel a lot of compatability issues are creeping up into the new versions of Ubuntu.



I thoroughly disagree.  Things are changing, yes, but I wouldn't say they're slipping up at all.  

Just the fact that I never have to manually configure wireless controls or xserver settings anymore shows, at least to me, that Ubuntu has come a long, long way.  

Are you having any compatability problems in particular with the new versions of Ubuntu that are giving you problems?


----------



## xfire (Dec 5, 2008)

There are some extra stuff I'm having to do to get stuff working.
They even removed a lot of configurations from sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
Scanner stopped working too and sound had to be configured.


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 5, 2008)

Aye, they've (or the xserver team) have removed the configuration from sudo dpkg-reconfigure because it's not needed anymore -- trust me, the new way they do it is a LOT easier.

Your sound not working may have something to do with the new PulseAudio system that was introduced.  I admit I still have mixed feelings about it, too, however at least you were able to get it to work.

Have you tried searching for the forums for your specific scanner model?  Just the model number -- if it's not obscure, I guarantee you someone has got it working.


----------



## xfire (Dec 6, 2008)

It was working before and is crashing now. Trust me, I don't need convincing to use Linux. I know the extent of possibilities and I am not some one who gives up easily on such things.


----------

